# Replacement for Outlook Express for 9.2



## Ray438 (Apr 25, 2009)

My Outlook Express can no longer send mail on my Imac g3. I partitioned my
HD to use OS 10,4 and do use Safari to be able to use Yahoo mail.
Is three a Mail program that I can replace Outlook that works on Os 9.2
        thank you  Ray 438


----------



## Randy Singer (Apr 25, 2009)

If you have a partition with OS X 10.4 on it, why not use the included Mail program?  It's interface is very similar to Outlook's.

The problem is that many of the e-mail programs for OS 9 are no longer available...discontinued about 8 years ago.

If you must have something for OS 9, see if you can find an OS 9 version of:

Eudora (free, but no longer being developed)
http://www.eudora.com/email/index.html


----------



## Ray438 (Apr 26, 2009)

Although I can use the mail on my partitioned 10.4 I have many files & applications on 9.2 that I have been using for several years and that there are no updates for them.  Most  of my computer time are on many data base and
spreadsheets and greeting card.
                 thank you for your response  Ray438


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 26, 2009)

If you tell us a list of the programs you're using under OS 9.2, perhaps we can suggest Mac OS X-compatible alternatives that read/write the same file formats.


----------



## Randy Singer (Apr 26, 2009)

Ray438 said:


> Although I can use the mail on my partitioned 10.4 I have many files & applications on 9.2 that I have been using for several years and that there are no updates for them.



I'd like to help, but OS 9 is a long dead OS.  I can list over 20 different e-mail programs for OS X, but none of them run under OS 9.  I used to use Claris Emailer under OS 9 (the predecessor of Outlook Express for the Mac), but that hasn't been available for ages.

To be honest, its probably time for you to move to OS X anyway.  In time your old Mac will break, and nothing new will run your old OS 9 programs, and many of your files may not be easily translatable.  Now would be a good time to begin moving your data over and translating it while there are translators available.

There are excellent database, spreadsheet and greeting card programs for OS X.  I'd be happy to recommend a bunch of choices.


----------

